# Top bar width vs depth



## typhoontx (May 1, 2013)

Hello

I've been toying with designing a tb hive and would like comments or input on the width to size dimensions.
I am currently thinking of a 24" bar and 8" of depth so after removing the overhang the interior space
is 22 /14" wide x 8" deep, I live in North Texas so my thinking is a longer attachment to avoid summer heat induced comb collapse.

Regards, Robert


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I am currently thinking of a 24" bar and 8" of depth so after removing the overhang the interior space
is 22 /14" wide x 8" deep

Depth is fine. The deeper it is the more weight is being supported by the attachment at the top.

The length is longer than I would go. They tend to want to curve the ends of the comb and the longer it is the more they want to curve it. Mine is 15" wide. I wouldn't go beyond 19" max.

I would make it at least 48" long.


----------



## typhoontx (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Michael , Here is quick drawing of one 19" wide inside span.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My plan is much simpler:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm

I also prefer the entrance at the top to let out the moisture and at the end so the brood nest tends to start the winter at the end, and the simplest way to do that is to have the entrace be the gap at the first bar. Your design would block that. Mine requires no angled cuts and no ripping of any lumber and it works fine... If you want 19" then just use a one by ten in place of the one by six and cut the ends 19".


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

typhoontx said:


> Thanks Michael , Here is quick drawing of one 19" wide inside span.
> View attachment 9359


Is the program you used to create 3d free?


----------



## typhoontx (May 1, 2013)

Yes it is I used a program called sketchup they have a free version ( used to make the drawing I did) and a full function version I beleive


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I wholeheartedly endorse the free version of SketchUp,

I've been using it for several years now, and have shared many of my plans at the SketchUp warehouse. With the free software, you can download the plans shared at the warehouse, modify them to suit yourself, or to view all the plan details. Or even use it to create your own custom plans.

Here's a pic of one of my plans, and it's a link to my beekeeping model collection -->
​


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I built mine so that it would accept medium frames, which makes it easy to add brood or honey from my other hives.


----------



## typhoontx (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Mike,
1 more question:
How big of a gap do you use between the end board and the first top bar


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>How big of a gap do you use between the end board and the first top bar 

Whatever is left over. You start at the back with the bars tight together and there is always what is left over. If that was less than 1/2" I would take the first bar out as a humid day will make the bars swell and it may close the entrance...


----------

